# People that used to bully me in my old school obsessed with me now?



## Astronomer (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there, I just wanted to rant an ask about why, in my old school, I was bullied for nothing. I have no idea AT ALL WHY I was bullied. And now the bullies are still trying to add me on Facebook, tormenting my older sister, still.. they seem to be obsessed with me. I don't know what to do. I've been ignoring it for almost 2 years, since I moved schools. 
They always shout at my sister (she's in 6th form) and my sister always gets seriously annoyed with her. It's mainly just this 1 girl that hated, and still hates me for no reason. She picked on me in my old school and made me feel embarrassed in front of everyone (yes, even my own "best friends") so I left and joined another school, to get away from them. 
And then 2 of them join my school.
Great. What to do now? Thankfully-ish the only thing that I've been offended by them is when I was sat down, this girl that hated me sat in front of me and she turned around and says ''Wow, someone looks dead." Just like she did in my old school. 
I'm currently stuck with these lunatics that seem to have an obsession with me. 
Help? :help


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

You need to to beat her up really badly or convince some guy to do it.
I don't see any other way.
I'm being serious. Violence helped me escape situations like this.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This is what happened to me. The guy wasn't necessarily a bully since he was nasty towards pretty much everyone but he was delusional. He added me on facebook and I just rejected his friend request without any problems. It's not a big deal. I also blocked him since I'm aware he's stalking my profile but then I unblocked him because like I said, I don't give a sh&t. What is he going to do, judge me based on what I put on my profile? Go ahead. I'm just glad I don't have to see his bitter face anymore.


----------



## Astronomer (Oct 6, 2014)

*Now this, too.*

I was so mad today though.. thanks you guys for posting.

But I was on my way to school and in my path was the 'girl that hates me and used to bully me in my old school' with her bimbo friend and she says 'keep walking and keep up that energy!' sarcastically. I knew she meant to be rude towards me, and I do NOT tolerate people speaking to me in that way. But I was just so tired (since my puppy kept me up all night) so I just smiled, but I smiled at them with the eyes to tell them that I don't care and I walked to school but then they followed me.. but thankfully they went down a different route to which I walk.

What if I see them again next time? Do I throw a punch? Do I speak to them? Do I just completely ignore them? Tell someone at school?

I told my mum about this, and she said if they do it again, then to just do what I can. 
Thanks guys


----------

